# Stomach and digestive issues



## sandyw (Sep 29, 2016)

I've read a lot about constipation being an issue, but is it possible to have hasimotos cause stomach upset, nausea,and feeling of fullness after eating.Have read about digestive issues with it, does it encompass all these symptoms within it. My doctor suspects that's what I have due to high antibody levels, but I have to see her next week to check bloodwork, can post them next week. I'm on the meds yet.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you currently take a probiotic?

What are your last labs - with ranges, please.


----------



## sandyw (Sep 29, 2016)

Just got my results online

TSH is 3.13 (.50-4).

Free T4 is 12(9-19)

freeT3 4.3 (3.1-6)

I just bought probiotics but my stomach is feeling so bad I don't think I should take them right now.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are these brand new symptoms for you?


----------



## sandyw (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes the last few weeks
My sister has it too, she's had it for years,


----------



## sandyw (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't have my reading for the antibodies on this test, but she did one about 3 months ago and my antibodies were elevated.


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

I've had those symptoms before. Yes, thyroid problems (and vitamin deficiencies) can cause all those symptoms.

My thyroid problem was so bad at first that my digestive system had practically stopped working. I would eat and the food seemed to just sit in my throat. I had problems swallowing, and even tried jumping up and down to get food to go down. It didn't work. lol. It was a pretty scary time. Reminds me of how far I've come.

I managed to get better without thyroid hormones. Here is what worked for me:

1) Get a digestive enzyme. Normally your pancreas makes a bunch of enzymes to break down carbs, fiber, and protein and your liver secretes bile to break down fat. Well, this system can be slow, or impaired, as we age, and due to certain conditions. Taking a digestive enzyme helps you break down food all the way, so you can get nutrition out of it.

2) Take vitamin C for the acid content. And take apple cider vinegar about 30 minutes after you finish eating. This will make sure the acid level in your stomach is strong enough to break down food and, most importantly, to trigger the next step of digestion - opening of the door to the small intestine. If the acid is not enough, the door to the small intestine won't open for a long time. Your stomach can churn, and make you nauseated, and you feel full for longer than you should. I bought capsules because the vinegar straight is NOT good. lol I only had to do this for a couple weeks.

3) Take vitamins. If you have digestive issues, you're probably not absorbing vitamins very well, and this by itself can cause a thyroid to slow down. It can also cause low stomach acid, low digestive motility, and every other symptom on the planet. Take good quality, and strong vitamins, and take them often, with every meal. Vitamin deficiencies can cause weird symptoms that you never knew they could cause. Iron deficiency can cause esophageal webbing! Weird stuff.

4) Avoid these things: tea, coffee, chocolate (sigh), alcohol, and sugar. Tea and coffee, sugar and alcohol deplete certain vitamins. Chocolate has a chemical that relaxes the esophageal sphincters. So for now, avoid them all.

5) Take 50mg of zinc (with 3mg copper). You need zinc in order to make TSH. When TSH is low and you feel hypothyroid, it can be because of low zinc.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

(freeT3 4.3 (3.1-6)

Can you confirm this lab result is correct.

Also the lab range.


----------



## sandyw (Sep 29, 2016)

T3 4.3 lab 3.1-6.2. The other labs were good. Still having stomach issues. Trying probiotics,enzymes,hci, not really any improvement.I saw my wellness doctor last week, she said my thyroid is sluggish according to my bloodwork, she wants me on meds, compounded 4 and 3, 30mg to start, she will up as I need.I still have to start meds, (kinda worried about side affects or even feeling worse) I saw a doctor yesterday as I was having a real bad tummy day, ( not my own as she was away) not too concerned about symptoms, said it could be many things,stress, food intolerances, blah blah blah,and prescribed PPIs which I have heard could make things worse. I just don't know what to do, meat eating seems to be the worst, but sometimes even a large glass of water just seems to sit.


----------



## sandyw (Sep 29, 2016)

BurntMarshmallow said:


> I've had those symptoms before. Yes, thyroid problems (and vitamin deficiencies) can cause all those symptoms.
> 
> My thyroid problem was so bad at first that my digestive system had practically stopped working. I would eat and the food seemed to just sit in my throat. I had problems swallowing, and even tried jumping up and down to get food to go down. It didn't work. lol. It was a pretty scary time. Reminds me of how far I've come.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandyw (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks burntmarshmallow,i have started enzymes each meal, suggested to take HCI betaine hydrochloride with each meal of protein.I am also taking supplements and vitamins for whatever I'm low in. I also last night started the compounded T3,T4, so we'll see how it goes. Scary to feel so bad and wonder if I'll ever feel decent again digestion wise. Thanks for taking time to respond.


----------



## spunky (Oct 24, 2016)

sandyw- what is esophageal webbing? i have super low iron


----------

